# free finance ebook on Oprah Winfrey website



## NiallA (14 Feb 2008)

Hi,

the Oprah Winfrey show website is giving away a free ebook by Suze Orman titled Women and Money.  I don't know if it's any good, or if it would be of any interest to any fellas but the price is right so it won't hurt to check it out.

it's only available until 8pm eastern us time this evening February 14th. (i'm not sure of theirish time).

no harm in checking it out


----------



## Jack The Lad (14 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I can only find an excerpt of the book though. Not the full book. Do you have a link to get to the ebook?


----------



## mrs.m (14 Feb 2008)

just looked it up its at
[broken link removed]
274 free pages


----------



## Plek Trum (15 Feb 2008)

Did anybpdy manage to downlaod this book? The link seems to be down now..


----------



## DrMoriarty (15 Feb 2008)

it was only available until 5.00pm Pacific Standard Time yesterday.


----------



## my2leftfeet (15 Feb 2008)

I've downloaded it ... haven't had a chance to look at it yet to see if it's worthwhile.  PM me if you want a copy emailed.


----------



## wanagetahome (15 Feb 2008)

I would love to get my hands on that book please . it would be great. Thanks


----------



## my2leftfeet (15 Feb 2008)

Wanagetahome ... send me a PM with your email address and I'll send it on


----------



## eurotom (16 Feb 2008)

if I PM you my email address can you forward a copy to me also. No longer available on the website. ..many thanks!


----------



## bklyngrl501 (17 Feb 2008)

my2leftfeet, is it possible I may get the book too? I went to the website, but I missed the time frame.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Feb 2008)

Why don't you just stick the book on a free hosting website to make it available to others? Copyright allowing of course!


----------



## WFaye (17 Feb 2008)

Hello Everyone, so sorry to be a bother but could someone please send the ebook to my email, frichard19@yahoo.com?  
Thanks.


----------

